# "ICE MEN" Meeting



## mrphish42 (Jan 24, 2008)

One of the greatest things of having your main ice "fishing partners"...not only being just that.....but also owning a local bait and tackle store. I have the pleasure of fishing with Mark....of Marks Live Bait and Tackle and also having him for a close personal friend.....which leads to the title of this thread.On my way home yesterday from fishing a local lake, I stopped by his shop( only about a mile from my house.....to check-in on him and what new in his world....And much to my amazement standing in his store ......Was Joe Pikulski (half of) of Team Troller, who with his fishing partner Myron Gilbert....fish the NAIFC and were viewed on the Versus TV Series....THE ICE MEN....which I'm sure some of you had the chance to watch. After getting introduced to him, by Mark, I was fortunate enough to get to spend the next hour and a half....talking/exchanging/and other wise having a very fantastik session with one of the "TOP" Ice Men in the world....He has a very impressive back ground in fishing....not only in ice fishing but as a Charter Boat Capt., Both on Lake Michigan and Lake Erie .....One of the biggest things that I have professed over my 50+ years on the ice...and 60+ years on "soft water" is to always "KEEP ON LEARNING"....no matter who I talk to on any level of fishing (in general) I keep an open mind and try to retain "info" as much as I"m presented with at that time.....I try to listen (closely) and refrain from trying to over talk them (as so many do) and take this as a welcome opportunity to LEARN GREAT TIPS FROM SOME GREAT FISHERMEN......Listening to Joe talk about His ICE MEN CIRCUIT tales of greatness and of total discouragement....were nothing short of phenomenal....( as per the tournament) that he and Myron were disquallified because of excepting McD's sandwhiches from one of the onlookers....Total bummer!!!!!! I got to listen to some great tips. and really came away from spending all that time with just a truly great person .....thinking what a real personal method he has of talking to others.....ALL OF THIS FROM A GUY THAT HAS FISHED WITH SOME OF THE BEST FISHERMEN IN THE WORLD. I'd also like to end this up by telling alot of you out there that ice fish and some of you that FISHED THE MOGADORE OUTING THAT THERE IS ALSO A "OGF'ER" THAT I MET AT THAT GET TOGETHER THAT ALSO FISHES ON THAT HIGH A LEVEL "NAIFC"...AND UPON MEETING AND TALKING TO HIM.....I FIND HIM TO ALSO BE ONE OF THE MOST KNOWLEDGEABLE AND PLEASANT GUY'S THAT I HAVE EVER MET ON THE ICE ANY WHERE IN MY LIFE.THAT BEING "FISH2WIN" (Shaun)... I'LL TELL YOU TO YOUR FACE....WHAT I JUST SAID ABOUT YOU IS TOTALLY TRUEand I personally wish you much success and I'm glad that you get the support that it takes and is needed to fish those tournament situations.......So to Joe and Shaun....God Bless...Fish hard/fish safe/travel safe.....and thanks for becoming a friend.....I'll be 70 next year....and this will have to go down as becoming one of the most interesting ice seasons yet and it's only half way gone...great fishin to all of you and be safe... jON sR.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Jon... I wish you would tell us how you REALLY feel.. LOLOL!

Always great to talk fishing and as you said, we never stop learning!

See you on the water again somewhere...


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

Jon Sr. you pretty much summed it up except the real reason Joe Pikulski was at the baitshop. Joe is a sales rep for Innovative Designs, Inc out of eastern Michigan, which happens to be the manufacturers of the Arctic Armor Insultex Suits and all other IDI Gear. I received a call from Joe last week asking me if I would be interested in being the main distributor of Arctic Armor Products in the NE region of Ohio. After our meeting, I came away with the confidence of supplying our local fishermen with a quality product made for the ice fisherman that one day could save our lives. I will also be able to get the suits to my customers at a price they can't touch anywhere on the net. Joe is also part owner of Ice Gators and Kodiak tungsten jigs, which I will also be able to carry in the baitshop.After business talk, I spent the next 2 hours picking his brain on what made him successful as a world class ice fisherman. He said you have keep things simple and need to be mobile, willling to move as many times as needed to find the fish, or Hole Hopping. At the end of the afternoon all I wanted to do was grab my gear and hit the ice.............................................................................................................As I was writing this Joe called me on the phone and wanted to get together on the ice the next time he's in town.This gave me an idea and might be fun for a couple of you. What I will do for my fellow OFG'ers is have a raffle or drawing, no cost involved, and have a couple of you guys join Joe, Jon Sr and myself for a day on the ice. If interested, all you have to do is let me know if your interested and I'll keep a log with your names and phone numbers.I'll supply all the bait and all you'll need is your personal gear.We'll be fishing a private pit only a couple miles from the shop that will produce some nice fish.So,send me a PM with your names and numbers if your interested.I'll try to keep my inbox empty the best I can.............Mark

Mark's Live Bait-Tackle And Ammo
7271 ST Rt 14
Ravenna,Ohio 44266
330-296-3474 Shop
330-221-5213 Cell


----------



## mrphish42 (Jan 24, 2008)

Thats a pretty neet way to up the "Ante"...Mark!!!!!!!!!Very nice gesture on your part.... This could get quite interesting......Best of luck....to a couple of guy's.........jON sR.


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

You are right there Big Daddy.....LOL....JIM....CL....


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Makes ya feel good knowing there are others! Caring,thoughtful and most important respectful. In order too learn you have too be a good listener. Then you'll become a great teacher! Mark any date set? Sounds like a good time! Bob


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

That's cool! Hey Mark, if you need any help on the ice, lemme know. I know a few kids that would love it! (Nick and Mario)


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Wow, this is an exciting Thread! All kinds of good things happening!


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

I just spoke with Joe Pikulski about what time frame we're looking at. We decided to make it on a Saturday, start time will be late afternoon, this way we'll hit the after dark crappie bite. The date has not been set because he's on the road and wants to make sure he has nothing planned so we can fish till we're tired of fishing and not have to cut anything short. I'll keep everyone updated as soon as I hear back from him............Mark


----------



## WestBranchJoe (Jan 13, 2009)

Great story Jon and a great offer Mark! I will have to sign my nephew and myself up for that raffle. My nephew is a die hard icer and I record Ice Men so we can watch it when he is over. 

Jon am a firm believer in the fact that you have 2 ears and 2 eyes and only 1 mouth because you should watch and listen twice as much as you speak. I have learned so much about fishing and being a man over the years by doing just that. Right now I am in the process of teaching my sons that. At 4 my oldest son wants to do every thing daddy is doing and thinks he can just pick up a drill or hammer and help. He is just now starting to understand that by watching and listening to my instruction he is able to do things that he would not be able to other wise.

Back on track great post guys, congratulations and good luck Mark.

Joe


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

Joe is a stud fisherman and great guy, I bet you don't fish a 3/4 of the time when your with him because you'll be in amazement of what he's yanking through the ice. Trust me when i tell you to pick his brain, he's super honest about the fishing situation.( even during tournament time )


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

sounds pretty awesome!


----------



## sam kegg (Jun 23, 2007)

That is pretty cool i must say! good luck and be safe


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

Throw my name and number in the hat for the ice trip raffle.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Tremendous offer Mark for the local icers...
.
Here's another idea for those who can't attend the ice fishing day.

*How about an ice fishing seminar by Joe.* All attendees could drop in $5 or so. You could sell coffee, donuts, fishing gear, etc?


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

icebucketjohn said:


> Tremendous offer Mark for the local icers...
> .
> Here's another idea for those who can't attend the ice fishing day.
> 
> *How about an ice fishing seminar by Joe.* All attendees could drop in $5 or so. You could sell coffee, donuts, fishing gear, etc?


Great idea!


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

Question-How would I do this? Can I put my dad in with me? And me and him "together"? Would LOVE to do this...not sure how to go about it..thanks for the help!!


----------



## mrphish42 (Jan 24, 2008)

SF (Mario)... Go to the top of the page....look for sticky on Contest (Ice Men) open and read Marks instructions to enter....very easy...and yes, you can enter with your dad.....best of luck to the both of you.........jON sR.


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

ok...thanks..


----------



## Daego Doug (May 31, 2009)

mark,jon and joe what a neat oppertunity for a lucky person.
thanks to you all for putting this together.

I would also like to second the idea of a seminar.Have attended some by Big Daddy(who does a great job) and would like the chance to hear Joe speak.
If he would be willing I'm in.A small fee for expenses would be appropriate.


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Now see what you started jON sR. ?!!  

I'm sure glad you did! :B

That was a great first post you made.

Mark, I've always appreciated your support of OGF. You've hit upon a great idea with this drawing.

I also think its a great idea for a talk/seminar and will attend such if at all possible. !%

.


----------

